# 2019 Chevy Cruze headlights/brake lights bulbs



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

I believe I figured it out just found a video for a 2018 and they are similar . My hand couldn't fit so I took out the windshield wiper reservoir









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, you take off that cover on back of light.

You should find 9005 installed. (They will most likely be marked 9005SL+)


----------

